# Because of Cable, I'm prolly gonna burn



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Uh yeah, just watched a carload of religious types cruise down my road. They went door to door (I guess, I can only see one house and the driveway to another) but for some odd reason skipped my house. Possibly the bouncy barking GSD? Cable gets pretty amped up over cars, hackles and a deep throaty bark. Ones that move slowly down the road REALLY get him going. Fine by me, lets me know when things are afoot.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL! The first two months we were in our new house we had someone come twice, the first time Delgado was 7 months old, the second time was 8 months old. He barked once at the door but that was it, sat quietly by my side but after the second visit we've had noone knock on our door since. They leave flyers every once in a while but that's it  I don't think they liked the big dog with the quiet intense stare


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Yea I have security cam footage of a door to door person changing their mind very quickly when they got barked at. (Scared of dogs?)


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

LOL I've had a parcel delivery guy drop the parcel halfway up the drive
and run away, because Echo was up at the window barking and slobbering and scratching at the glass.
Funny thing was when I checked the parcel . . . it was for next door


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea, ur done, stick a (pitch) fork in ya! The last people to come to our door were lucky the glass part of our screen door was in place, Ranger who had just gotten a huge drink of water came trotting up let out an extremely high moisture content woof covering the glass almost completely. Ilmao.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

I've had both Witnesses and Mormons visit my door. Hawk, Kaiser and Sparkles are all gathered around to meet the new treat...I mean guest. For some reason they never stay long. Same with the guy selling meat out of the back of his truck and they guy wanting to wash my windows.

Makes me feel discriminated against.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> I've had both Witnesses and Mormons visit my door. Hawk, Kaiser and Sparkles are all gathered around to meet the new treat...I mean guest. For some reason they never stay long. Same with the guy selling meat out of the back of his truck and they guy wanting to wash my windows.
> 
> Makes me feel discriminated against.


:rofl:


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am Sooooo guilty of letting Gus jump on door to door people. I just hate being bothered so I do allow his bad habits to go unchecked when these people come to my house.
There was a time when Floyd was still with us, mormons were going door to door. My daughter quickly put Floyd outside..fenced yard but to get to my door you must come into yard. The two of us sat on the floor watching through the window giggling. The second they were in the driveway Floyd started barking....the two of us were crying in laughter until we heard them knock on the door. Opened the door to see Floyd sitting beside the guy looking puzzled.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I first moved in here, I had no driveway. 100+ feet of muddy muck to travel. I litterally put boots on, and rolled my pant-legs up to walk to my car. Well, the Mormon guys in their white shirts and suit pants came all the way to my door. Only to be met by Frodo and Arwen. They did not stay long. I felt kind of bad for them. 

The JWs, have come. But I have a nativity and and a banner with the nativity that you can see from my front door. The lady said, "I can see you are a Christian." And I said, yes. So we exchanged pleasentries, and she never came back. 

It's funny because my sister has two room-mates, one is an Orthodox Catholic of some sort, and the other is Hindu. I have been there many times when the JWs come calling. If living in the house with two different active Christians isn't going to convert her, than the JWs won't. But whatever. I give them credit for trying.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sometimes I think door to door people have a points system.

1-10 points = ribbon
11-50 points = gift cert. to a nice place to eat
51-100 points = paid weeks vacation to a resort


Each dog = bonus 10 points and 20bucks cash


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDolch said:


> Sometimes I think door to door people have a points system.
> 
> 1-10 points = ribbon
> 11-50 points = gift cert. to a nice place to eat
> ...


My mom was a JW, before she became Lutheran. My dad was a Christian Scietist before he became Lutheran, though they usually do not go door to door to convert people. 

My mom told me that people would come and chase them with brooms. She was a kid at the time. She said that they would feel good if this happened because they were suffering for God. Or something like this. 

Instead of being annoyed or angry with these people, I have studied with them, and I have often talked for hours with them. At least, they will not feel like they were persecuted for God by me.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I think everyone has a right to choose what they want to believe in but I have a right to privacy in my home. I do not want salespeople of any kind at my door, I work shift work and when woken up to a someone handing me a watch tower magazine does not go over well and I am quite rude. My best friends mother is JW and came to my door with her friend in the early morning. She had no idea it was my house, when I answered she joked with her friend and said "run for it".


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't have anything against any particular religion. I just don't appreciate having people roll up to my house to sell me stuff. I have the internet. Anything I want is just a mouse click away and UPS Claus will have it to my door step tomorrow or the day after. That includes spiritual enlightenment 

I'd turn the sprinklers on the pope if he showed up uninvited. And I like the pope.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

NTexFoster said:


> I'd turn the sprinklers on the pope if he showed up uninvited. And I like the pope.


Picturing the Pope dancing around sprinklers in his robe gave me quite the laugh....and funny looks from my son.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

But isn't that what it's all about?  J/K!


Depends on my mood, but if they don't back down from two full grown GSDs with a soprano Aussie bringing up the rear, then I'll talk with them. Usually the Mormons don't back down. I watch 'em back peddle from the door but they'll stand there if they think someone is home.

Though I usually mess with them, nicely of course. FSM.

People trying to sell stuff usually don't hang around. Except one time I had the garage door open and salesmen guy didn't notice me, he knocked on the front door and I watched from around the corner. He actually started teasing the dogs a bit. I scared the poop out of him when I popped around the corner and asked him if he'd like to meet the dogs in person? He very quickly declined and I told him don't ever come back. 

I wish some Buddhists would knock on my door, that would be interesting but it never happens. :apple:



selzer said:


> My mom was a JW, before she became Lutheran. My dad was a Christian Scietist before he became Lutheran, though they usually do not go door to door to convert people.
> 
> My mom told me that people would come and chase them with brooms. She was a kid at the time. She said that they would feel good if this happened because they were suffering for God. Or something like this.
> 
> Instead of being annoyed or angry with these people, I have studied with them, and I have often talked for hours with them. *At least, they will not feel like they were persecuted for God by me*.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Having banged on people's doors to sell lightbulbs, and Christmas Cards, and magazines, and Amway (back when Mom was doing that briefly), and newspapers, and candy bars, I kind of see the front door as the proper avenue to ask a resident if they might want some of your wares. 

Turning the sprinklers on a kid selling candybars or Christmas cards for school would be a poopie think to do. 

If someone climbs your back privacy fence and bangs on your patio door, then I can see coming out armed with dogs and a shot gun. But the front door is the way to get a hold of a resident. 

I have banged on the front door to tell people their horses were in the road. I have banged on the front door to ask if the dog out here was theirs. I have banged on the front door when my car was in a ditch and I needed to use the phone. People shouldn't feel like intrudors for going to someone's front door during ordinary day/evening hours. After midnight and the wee hours of the morning, is a bit questionable.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Depends. If you have signs at the entrance of your subdivision or property that state 'no solicitation' they should be heeded.

Often they aren't.

I view door to door solicitation the way I view telemarketers and the 'do not call' list. When a home (or phone) owner has put their property off limits and this is disregarded the sales people can expect the possibility of a less then friendly greeting increases greatly.

Of course if it's just a salesmen or JW it doesn't need to be violent...

.....one could do what a friend of mine did. JW folks kept coming to his house. He had asked them several times to not come by anymore as he wasn't interested. One day while he was working in his loft he spied them coming down the road to his house, yet again.

He stripped down buck nekkid, waited for them at the door, at the first knock swung the door wide open with just his birthday suit and a big smile.

Needless to say they didn't come back to his house. Now see, he didn't have to yell or be mean to solve that problem.  





selzer said:


> Having banged on people's doors to sell lightbulbs, and Christmas Cards, and magazines, and Amway (back when Mom was doing that briefly), and newspapers, and candy bars, I* kind of see the front door as the proper avenue to ask a resident if they might want some of your wares. *
> 
> Turning the sprinklers on a kid selling candybars or Christmas cards for school would be a poopie think to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Gwenhy, that's wasn't violent, just mean. 

I don't think their crime (coming over after being told people are not interested) warranted such a punishment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Honestly, if you tell them to not visit your home they will make a note and not return. I did this before because religion is very private for me and I do not want callers visiting my home. They were very polite back, we wished each other a nice day and that was the end of it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh well, too bad, they should have respected him when he asked politely the first two times. 





lalachka said:


> Gwenhy, that's wasn't violent, just mean.
> 
> I don't think their crime (coming over after being told people are not interested) warranted such a punishment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Not always true. I've asked the Mormons a number of times to please not come back and they keep coming back. :shrug:

(in edit, not that it's that big a deal to me personally. If I'm busy I tell them and they'll leave, if hubby or I have the time we'll take up some of their time, nicely of course.....  )



Courtney said:


> Honestly, if you tell them to not visit your home they will make a note and not return. I did this before because religion is very private for me and I do not want callers visiting my home. They were very polite back, we wished each other a nice day and that was the end of it.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

My wife is a teacher. We've lived in this house long enough that kids she taught in 4th grade have graduated. So every time there is a fund raiser we get a visit from her former students. I have not issue with that.

The lawn guys seem to think it's funny to hit my sprinkle heads with the mower so at least once a month a nice person will stop by to mention that I'm doing a great job watering the street. I appreciate that. Once they left the blasted gate open so Hawk and Sparkles decided to take a tour of our street. One of my neighbors let me know and helped me collect them. Again, I appreciate that and I've done the same for other people when needed.

What I don't dig is having people show up at my house to sell me stuff if I have not established a relationship already. The Swans guy? No problem, great asparagus. But the rest....sorry. Again, if it's a service or a material thing I need I'll call you or just order it online. On those occasions that I gotta go to your store I'll jump in my hoopty and roll on over.
If I'm nice enough to answer the door, don't be surprised when I close it when you get the 'Hi, I'm Joe Bob could I interest you in.....'. Now if you happen to be a large bre [redacted to keep this family friendly]................

This discussion does have me looking at the wifi video cameras on Amazon and thinking about a trip to Lowes. My sprinkler system needs some fixes (one side isn't watering for some reason) and I'm thinking that I can setup an Arduino microcontroller hooked up to some solenoid actuated valves and I could have all sorts of fun with people coming to the door.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!!! 

Love it high tech and wireless! 

:thumbup:




NTexFoster said:


> <since>
> 
> This discussion does have me looking at the wifi video cameras on Amazon and thinking about a trip to Lowes. My sprinkler system needs some fixes (one side isn't watering for some reason) and I'm thinking that I can setup an Arduino microcontroller hooked up to some solenoid actuated valves and I could have all sorts of fun with people coming to the door.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Courtney said:


> Honestly, if you tell them to not visit your home they will make a note and not return. I did this before because religion is very private for me and I do not want callers visiting my home. They were very polite back, we wished each other a nice day and that was the end of it.



I'm not sure where you live, but could you find those people and send them here..maybe they can teach the ones around here some manners. That is NOT the case around here.

Oddly, this time around, I DON'T have issues with the JW's but a Baptist preacher who has it in his head that he can convert us. Here, every Saturday, despite being told we aren't interested. Some people just refuse to listen. 

I think the only reason the JW's haven't come to my doorstep yet is because they just haven't found me. There isn't a big population of JW in the town I moved to, so that could be why.

ETA: Of course, keep in mind that I am the evil witch that needs saving....for my own good of course! lol.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Having a father in law enforcement meant I grew up being taught that anyone at the front door is probably there to break in and kill me. Even though my sense of logic tells me the odds of the doorbell heralding a serial killer are fairly slim, I still treat everyone on the doorstep as a potential wearer of my skin.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!! Do you tell them that by chance? 

That's another group I wouldn't mind knocking on my door, a little variety would be nice!! Round here it's mostly Mormons and the occasional Baptist.



GSDolch said:


> I'm not sure where you live, but could you find those people and send them here..maybe they can teach the ones around here some manners. That is NOT the case around here.
> 
> Oddly, this time around, I DON'T have issues with the JW's but a Baptist preacher who has it in his head that he can convert us. Here, every Saturday, despite being told we aren't interested. Some people just refuse to listen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Courtney said:


> Honestly, if you tell them to not visit your home they will make a note and not return. I did this before because religion is very private for me and I do not want callers visiting my home. They were very polite back, we wished each other a nice day and that was the end of it.


You have to tell them something terribly outrageous that makes them run. Remind me to tell you what my mother said to them. LOL All I could say is "you can't say that! You still have to live in that town!" while tears were running down my face.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sookie said:


> Having a father in law enforcement meant I grew up being taught that anyone at the front door is probably there to break in and kill me. Even though my sense of logic tells me the odds of the doorbell heralding a serial killer are fairly slim, I still treat everywhere on the doorstep as a potential wearer of my skin.


I know there are some bad people out there. But, I just can't stop living because someone might want to kill me. If someone bangs on my door at any time, I am not thinking serial killer or rapist or even druggie looking for money for drugs.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Oh well, too bad, they should have respected him when he asked politely the first two times.


True, they probably should have. But I think doing what he did is classless and is def not funny (not to me). 

We don't get many door to door salesmen in my building so I'm sure at some point people lose patience. 

But I still think that was mean


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> You have to tell them something terribly outrageous that makes them run. Remind me to tell you what my mother said to them. LOL All I could say is "you can't say that! You still have to live in that town!" while tears were running down my face.


Don't open the door. Just start yelling from inside: It puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again!

Or baring my interest in keeping people well hydrated, I could always just ask them to wait, pour myself some Gentlemen Jack (I've also started working my way through Irish whiskey and they're mighty nice) and bring out a chair and let them have at it. 
For my own entertainment, I could provide stage direction - say that again with more tension, like your just about to have a nervous breakdown. Ok, great, now again but do the Bus Stop while you're selling me on that.

In case you need a refresher:


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Saphire said:


> I am Sooooo guilty of letting Gus jump on door to door people. I just hate being bothered so I do allow his bad habits to go unchecked when these people come to my house.
> There was a time when Floyd was still with us, mormons were going door to door. My daughter quickly put Floyd outside..fenced yard but to get to my door you must come into yard. The two of us sat on the floor watching through the window giggling. The second they were in the driveway Floyd started barking....the two of us were crying in laughter until we heard them knock on the door. Opened the door to see Floyd sitting beside the guy looking puzzled.


I don't understand what's funny. You'd be just as scared of someone else's dog that's barking at you. 
Just hope that you're never in the position where you have to do door to door sales, so you don't get to meet home owners like you. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I guess he could have gotten a baseball bat out instead.... 

He even invited them in for coffee and they said no, sort of rude of them.

LOL!!!!

Admittedly it was a low tech solution, unlike NTexfoster's idea which requires a bit technical wizadry! 






lalachka said:


> True, they probably should have. But I think doing what he did is classless and is def not funny (not to me).
> 
> We don't get many door to door salesmen in my building so I'm sure at some point people lose patience.
> 
> ...


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going to get out of this thread. The more I read the more pissed I get. I must be missing something. 

Somehow I don't enjoy making fun of or scaring people that are forced to go door to door, whether they need a job or have religious beliefs. 

I'm never interested in anything but I'm always polite. If they did come after being asked not to i'd just not open the door or keep asking them not to come back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> I've had both Witnesses and Mormons visit my door. Hawk, Kaiser and Sparkles are all gathered around to meet the new treat...I mean guest. For some reason they never stay long. Same with the guy selling meat out of the back of his truck and they guy wanting to wash my windows.
> 
> Makes me feel discriminated against.



That's hilarious!!!!!!! Nope, they won't come to my door anymore either....and not just because of my GSD. 

Phone rings:

"Hello?"

"Yes, hello, this is FedEx, we have a package for you." 
"OK?" (why are they calling me?)

"Do you need my delivery address?"

"Oh, no ma'am. We're on the road, above your house. There is a huge white dog with blue eyes hanging its legs over your chain (four foot) link fence, and if I come down there, its going to kill me!"

"OH! I see! I'll be right out." 

(Little did he know, my 14 year old Great Dane Noelle...would crack him a cold beer---AND make him the sandwich of his choice...all the time while whooo-wooo'ing at him) Her size and eyes scare people half to death. 

LOVE my dogs!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I guess he could have gotten a baseball bat out instead....
> 
> He even invited them in for coffee and they said no, sort of rude of them.
> 
> ...


Nope. Just ignored. What's funny? I don't get it. What am I missing?

You think it's funny that they wouldn't come in for coffee when your friend is flashing his hairy butt?

Whatever, I'm staying out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

lala, it's called private property and privacy rights. Sales people usually have pretty thick skins or they don't last long, same with religious solicitors they know what they are getting into. I did telemarketing as a 2nd job when I was first starting out. Hated it, quit and found another job, it's not like it's a real high paying job. :shrug:


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

@lalachka - suspension of disbelief is an important skill to develop when reading internet forums.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

selzer said:


> I know there are some bad people out there. But, I just can't stop living because someone might want to kill me. If someone bangs on my door at any time, I am not thinking serial killer or rapist or even druggie looking for money for drugs.


I do live my life, I just live it while being keenly aware that everyone I meet may want to toss me into a hole in their basement and starve me before turning me into a girl-suit if I am not on guard. That's just sensible.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

'cept the story about my buddy is all true. Though he was just a friend and I never saw him undressed so I can*not* attest to the hairy butt.....




NTexFoster said:


> @lalachka - suspension of disbelief is an important skill to develop when reading internet forums.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I was going to hello before the dogs were around! I left my apartment having a "dark" day one after noon. My hair was black, black eyeshadow, dark red lipstick, belly shirt with a fishnet long sleeve over that, baggy-ish pants and spiked boots. Two JWs were going door to door in my apartment building, they were just about to knock on my door when I came out... they slammed themselves back against the opposite wall and tried not to make eye contact. They didn't touch my door at all lol. 

But I don't like people coming up to my door. Unless you're invited/a friend, I prefer you to stay away from my house. Too many bad encounters for me to be alright with people coming to my house uninvited. I prefer the dogs alert in some form and I'm still praying that Dax decides to bark at the door when necessary as he gets older.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sookie said:


> I do live my life, I just live it while being keenly aware that everyone I meet may want to toss me into a hole in their basement and starve me before turning me into a girl-suit if I am not on guard. That's just sensible.


My mom is in the other room reading the Audio book. Good book but too scary for me. I read it once and that was enough. The movie was scary too. They are out there. But I do not think it is quite as prolific as Holleywood makes it out to be. 

I agree with Lala on this. People come to your front door, answer or don't answer as you wish, but turning a hose on them is really crappy. How do they know that you are happy to accept cucumbers, but don't want to look at the Kirby. 

When you need a job, you take what there is, if it is door to door -- not that many out there nowadays, you do it. 

As for the evangelisits. Maybe I am a little more tolerant of them because of the guilt I feel for not being more of an evangelist myself. Uhg. The most I ever did, was when a Jesus VCR tape came out, one of the town churches got of bunch of them and gave them away door to door to people. I went with someone to give them away. The worst part about it, was I thought the tape was a bit lame. I kind of like Jesus Christ Superstar better, but suggesting giving that away door to door probably wouldn't have gone over very well. 

Ah well. We are all given different gifts, and I don't think evangelism is one of mine.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

and yes, I said "hello" on purpose lol


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

Sookie said:


> I do live my life, I just live it while being keenly aware that everyone I meet may want to toss me into a hole in their basement and starve me before turning me into a girl-suit if I am not on guard. That's just sensible.


Amen to that. I live in a rural area, and I live alone. On a good day-it takes the cops a good half hour to get out here. 

If people want to come onto my property AND knock on the door-despite the clearly posted NO SOLICITING sign-that's on them. I've gotta keep my wits about me, and living where I do...my dogs help out a lot with that. People know darned well what they're getting into if doing this kind of work. I did Census work a couple of decades ago, knowing darned well what I'd be dealing with. My choice-no one made me do it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yikes! I must have been very lucky with this group that came by. They seriously never returned. lol


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I won't be changing Religions anytime soon LOL!



You can hear Jake's bark from the road, but if they insist on coming to the door they don't knock long!


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Big boy there. Beautiful coat


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

lalachka said:


> I'm going to get out of this thread. The more I read the more pissed I get. I must be missing something.
> 
> Somehow I don't enjoy making fun of or scaring people that are forced to go door to door, whether they need a job or have religious beliefs.
> 
> ...


Nobody's forced to do anything, they made the choice to do this line of work. I am "usually" polite, but understand the frustration. During winter I can work 20+ hours straight, when I get home I want to sleep uninterrupted. When they refuse to heed the homeowners request or ignore the no soliciting signs etc... They deserve the stuff being mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Nigel said:


> Nobody's forced to do anything, they made the choice to do this line of work. I am "usually" polite, but understand the frustration. During winter I can work 20+ hours straight, when I get home I want to sleep uninterrupted. When they refuse to heed the homeowners request or ignore the no soliciting signs etc... They deserve the stuff being mentioned in this thread.


:thumbup: yeppers


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

fredh said:


> I won't be changing Religions anytime soon LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear Jake's bark from the road, but if they insist on coming to the door they don't knock long!


I really hope you don't think that putty wittle puppie would stop me from coming up and knocking on the door. LOL.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> LOL!! Do you tell them that by chance?
> 
> That's another group I wouldn't mind knocking on my door, a little variety would be nice!! Round here it's mostly Mormons and the occasional Baptist.



I've told a few. I've found that it is about a 50/50 chance that they will either run in terror, or come back with reinforcements.

There have been a few that I chatted with, and in my younger years, I think I may of accidentally did some converting myself with at least one of the young men than came around. I lived in the Virgin Islands, it was hot outside, I was gardening. I had on a tank top and bikini bottoms (was planning on going swimming afterwards, good way to clean off, lol). Needless to say, I had their attention, plus, the one seems honestly interested in my path. I heard later he moved to the mainland and was going to college.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

lalachka said:


> True, they probably should have. But I think doing what he did is classless and is def not funny (not to me).
> 
> We don't get many door to door salesmen in my building so I'm sure at some point people lose patience.
> 
> ...



well, so long as you aren't going door to door then you are probably not at risk, lol


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hehehe, reinforcements. 

Sometimes I tell them I'm a Buddhist (which isn't a total lie)....

They just don't know what to do with that and sometimes it leaves 'em temporarily speechless. Often they think it's pretty cool and start asking me questions or just politely leave. 



GSDolch said:


> I've told a few. I've found that it is about a 50/50 chance that they will either run in terror, or come back with reinforcements.
> 
> There have been a few that I chatted with, and in my younger years, I think I may of accidentally did some converting myself with at least one of the young men than came around. I lived in the Virgin Islands, it was hot outside, I was gardening. I had on a tank top and bikini bottoms (was planning on going swimming afterwards, good way to clean off, lol). Needless to say, I had their attention, plus, the one seems honestly interested in my path. I heard later he moved to the mainland and was going to college.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

lalachka said:


> I'm going to get out of this thread. The more I read the more pissed I get. I must be missing something.
> 
> Somehow I don't enjoy making fun of or scaring people that are forced to go door to door, whether they need a job or have religious beliefs.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that you have never had anyone be pushy with you. Have someone do that, then you may change your mind about things some. Imagine having the same man, come to your house every Saturday, sometimes 9 in the morning, sometimes 1 or 2 in the afternoon. Imagine him bribing your children with sweets and treats if they come to church, after you, as a parent have told them NO. Imagine him always bringing you stuff to read, to watch, etc etc. About how you have to believe in his way or you are on the road to very bad things happening to you. Imagine, this person telling your CHILD, that their mom is going to **** to burn forever because she doesn't feel or believe in his way.

That....THAT...would be some of the NICEST things that happen..every week. I've got worse..from "I'll kidnap and exercise the demon out of you!" to "Your children should be taken away and you should be charged with abuse!"

You have people come to YOUR door and say nasty things like that..THEN tell me if you think some of the stories being told here are "to mean"


ETA: No, he doesn't qualify for harassment charges, because there is nothing against the law with what he is doing. (he is not the one that said the awful things to me, he's just pushy). He comes to the door, he'll do his speech, I'll tell him we are busy/not interested/etc and he'll leave. The whole...leaving when asked and only coming once a week briefly doesn't count as harassment. :/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDolch said:


> I'm thinking that you have never had anyone be pushy with you. Have someone do that, then you may change your mind about things some. Imagine having the same man, come to your house every Saturday, sometimes 9 in the morning, sometimes 1 or 2 in the afternoon. Imagine him bribing your children with sweets and treats if they come to church, after you, as a parent have told them NO. Imagine him always bringing you stuff to read, to watch, etc etc. About how you have to believe in his way or you are on the road to very bad things happening to you. Imagine, this person telling your CHILD, that their mom is going to **** to burn forever because she doesn't feel or believe in his way.
> 
> That....THAT...would be some of the NICEST things that happen..every week. I've got worse..from "I'll kidnap and exercise the demon out of you!" to "Your children should be taken away and you should be charged with abuse!"
> 
> ...


If someone did these things to me, the police would have been called, after every incident until I could get a restraining order on the guy. 

Of course, I would not excuse my behavior with other people because one person was totally inappropriate, nor base my opinion of entire groups people on one or even a couple of nutjobs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Jem (hope it's o.k. to use that nickname here  )

Couldn't you use trespassing laws somehow? Generally - Once you tell someone they aren't allowed on your property they are trespassing and you can contact the police.

That's awful.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

selzer said:


> If someone did these things to me, the police would have been called, after every incident until I could get a restraining order on the guy.
> 
> Of course, I would not excuse my behavior with other people because one person was totally inappropriate, nor base my opinion of entire groups people on one or even a couple of nutjobs.



Oh the people who went so far as to say the would kidnap me or threaten my kids DID have the cops called on them. As far as the guy coming to my door? Nope, it wont work. He's never around long enough, doesn't get that rude or cause a scene and leaves politely when I finally get a chance to ask him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

fredh said:


> I won't be changing Religions anytime soon LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear Jake's bark from the road, but if they insist on coming to the door they don't knock long!


I would actually knock _in hopes_ of getting to meet handsome Jake!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Jem (hope it's o.k. to use that nickname here  )
> 
> Couldn't you use trespassing laws somehow? Generally - Once you tell someone they aren't allowed on your property they are trespassing and you can contact the police.
> 
> That's awful.



I rent part of a duplex in a complex of duplexes. I don't really have much property that's "mine" lol.

I do want to make clear that THIS guy hasn't said anything like what I've been told before. He's just annoying <sigh> I'm holding out he will eventually get it. Lately he hasn't been as..er, putting as much effort into it. lol.

And yes, Jem is find 

ETA: Honestly, as annoying as I find the guy coming to my house, I think I would feel bad if I called the cops or something like that. It's one thing to call the cops on someone threatening me or my family..its another to all on someone just cause I find them annoying, lol. Doing something like some of the stories here would be much nicer......and maybe a little more fun. ha.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought you were talking about TV...wondered what you were watching..


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have asked the JW nicely to stop.coming to my house....no luck. I have "I donated blood today" stickers on my door from Red Cross. They still come.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

ksotto333 said:


> I thought you were talking about TV...wondered what you were watching..



Me?

Nope, I've been told that stuff to my face before. Although, I'll give it to them, at least they were upfront about their feelings and didn't talk behind my back like some in my family do, lol.

I have found, at least in my area, other than religious solicitation, door to door sales are a dying breed. No one does it anymore, probably for safety reasons, or its just cheaper and easier to do things by mail.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDolch said:


> Me?
> 
> Nope, I've been told that stuff to my face before. Although, I'll give it to them, at least they were upfront about their feelings and didn't talk behind my back like some in my family do, lol.
> 
> I have found, at least in my area, other than religious solicitation, door to door sales are a dying breed. No one does it anymore, probably for safety reasons, or its just cheaper and easier to do things by mail.



Back in the days, door to door sales were common place. Maybe because lots of people didn't have cars, and maybe because you used to have to send away for stuff with catalog orders, through snail mail. Remember when there were five and dime stores, and there were no warehouse-type everything stores? 

My mother bought a pair of vaccume cleaners when the Kirby guy came to our home and demonstrated. Door to door sales, those were the days. I think they bought a set of encyclopeadias the same way, and got 6 or 7 other sets of books too, some of them very nice -- took all six of us through school. 

But now, everyone has wheels, and if you can't get it at your nearest WalMart, then you can at the nearest mall. You can probably get it cheaper on line, and you can expedite shipping and get it by tomorrow. Super-size that. A door to door guy would have to have either a catalog, or quite a bit of inventory to show you. And that just has to cost a whole lot more than maintaining a super warehouse somewhere and monitoring internet sales. So yeah, a dying breed, or already gone. 

The only people that ever come soliciting nowadays are the Ohmaha Steaks people, and some dude with some left over asphalt from a job that was willing to patch some stuff up.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I remember when the Vacuum cleaner man would come by selling my grandmother stuff. She always bought from him. I liked him, he brought me candy. I remember when the life insurance guy came around to to talk to my grandfather, I didn't like him..no candy. 

Both were allowed in to talk, but they were services they were looking for. I don't know if they just showed up, or if they called and the companies did home visits instead of mailing things. They stopped coming around about the time I hit 5th grade. I remember my grandparents talking about how things just weren't the same anymore.

Two JW came to the house once, they weren't allowed it, and I don't know what my grandfather said to them, but they never came back.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

There is a safety concern for me, too. In the neighborhood we used to live in, there were "JW's" going door to door. They had real religious materials, etc. Turns out, they were casing houses. They definitely had everybody fooled, and six houses were burgled. 

In another town in CT, there were "college interns" selling educational materials... same thing, casing houses, only they ended up getting violent with a person. 


Your CHOICE to go door to door gives you absolutely no right to invade my privacy. I usually don't answer the door, but if they came more than once I was not polite. I didn't want my privacy invaded again, and if it was someone with nefarious intentions, I didn't want them to think this was an easy house. 

Now we have a few signs that say "Due to the rising cost of ammunition, warning shots will no longer be provided. Thank you for your understanding." It's 90% a joke, 10% serious-- we have people who trespass on our property to hunt and have had issues with vandalism. They totally ignore the no trespassing/etc signs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> There is a safety concern for me, too. In the neighborhood we used to live in, there were "JW's" going door to door. They had real religious materials, etc. Turns out, they were casing houses. They definitely had everybody fooled, and six houses were burgled.
> 
> In another town in CT, there were "college interns" selling educational materials... same thing, casing houses, only they ended up getting violent with a person.
> 
> ...


 
a couple neighbors in our housing area have had problems with vandalism and break-ins after someone came to their door. Its actually really unnerving because there's been an increase since they opened up base housing to DOD civs and other government employees. I always check the front window before I answer the door and I always have Shasta with me. She does pretty good about listening and staring down whoever is at the door. She also spends more time uncrated when we leave.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> I'm thinking that you have never had anyone be pushy with you. Have someone do that, then you may change your mind about things some. Imagine having the same man, come to your house every Saturday, sometimes 9 in the morning, sometimes 1 or 2 in the afternoon. Imagine him bribing your children with sweets and treats if they come to church, after you, as a parent have told them NO. Imagine him always bringing you stuff to read, to watch, etc etc. About how you have to believe in his way or you are on the road to very bad things happening to you. Imagine, this person telling your CHILD, that their mom is going to **** to burn forever because she doesn't feel or believe in his way.
> 
> That....THAT...would be some of the NICEST things that happen..every week. I've got worse..from "I'll kidnap and exercise the demon out of you!" to "Your children should be taken away and you should be charged with abuse!"
> 
> ...


WOW. I'd bring my dog out on lead....she'd sense my feelings, and...I can guarantee you every hair on her back...from her tail to her neck would be standing straight up. Even at her young age (9 months) No way, NO WAY I'd put up with that!! Offer my kids food items? NO WAY!!! We had this problem when I was a kid...they were at the door EVERY Sunday morning at 8AM. My Daddy would answer the door, and tell them-sorry, no time for you, we're on our way to Mass and shut the door. It didn't work. If we decorated for Halloween, Easter, Christmas...They kept coming back...telling us we'd all go to **** for having done so---until our dog Smokey got out the front door---when I was outside by myself and they started in on me, I was about 8 years old...Smokey could sense my fear...and that...was the END of them coming to the door. There is nothing nice about involving children in this sort of thing-it is wrong in every way!!!


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

I wish my dogs scared away potential knockers in my area. I never get little kids selling things or religious people, soliciting is very forbidden in my community. My favorite two were oblivious to the huge labs throwing themselves at the door trying to get at them until we came to see what they want. The first sales guy was selling bootleg DVDs and his "demos", the second was a kid asking if he could rent my car so he could get to high school every day. The kid is still my favorite of all time.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

selzer said:


> Back in the days, door to door sales were common place. Maybe because lots of people didn't have cars, and maybe because you used to have to send away for stuff with catalog orders, through snail mail. Remember when there were five and dime stores, and there were no warehouse-type everything stores?
> 
> My mother bought a pair of vaccume cleaners when the Kirby guy came to our home and demonstrated. Door to door sales, those were the days. I think they bought a set of encyclopeadias the same way, and got 6 or 7 other sets of books too, some of them very nice -- took all six of us through school.
> 
> ...


 When I was a young child we had fuller brush men that would come and sell brooms and mops and stuff. They were blind and had gsds with them They walk up and down the streets with all their stuff. They sold a lot and people gave them the right amount of money too, because no one would cheat a blind man.


----------

